# Why there is no Off-topic section/thread?



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it could be nice to have such a section or thread. Is there any reasons to this absence?

Thanks.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

You're in it right now, I think. 

*Members Chat*
_Introduce yourself, chat amongst yourselves. Feel free._


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh........


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

It's not viewed as "proper" for classical musicians to 'chit-chat'. They should always be serious and austere.

Yes. Hm!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh .........................


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O o my, all this time i thought we are supposed to be as couth as monkeys?


----------

